# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  My old sig??

## Anabolios

Where did my old sig go...I just started posting again within the last few weeks and my SWEEET signature I used to have is gone.

Anyone know? Admin?

----------


## Anabolios

anyone?

----------


## T-MOS

I know, but I'm not telling...........lolol












its the weekend, I haven't seen PT or ADMIN around much today

----------


## Anabolios

hahaha hate you!! lol jk 

dude i want my sig back it was nice it has sticky links and some other stuff apparently im not as relevant on the board as i used to be lol

----------


## T-MOS

> hahaha hate you!! lol jk 
> 
> dude i want my sig back it was nice it has sticky links and some other stuff apparently im not as relevant on the board as i used to be lol


Yes, i remember it, but have no idea what happened to it.

I used to be SMAN12B on here before , Just got back on a few months ago

I can post this in the Report A Thread section if you want. Maybe someone will see it better there

----------


## Anabolios

HAHA DUDE!! That is so weird because I was looking through some old PM's and seen one when you were SMAN and i seen educate before you medicate and I was wondering if you ripped off SMAN, but....you are him haha What made you change your name? and that should put you at about 25000 posts total unless these are included with sman? I dunno either way how have you been? Any comps?

----------


## T-MOS

> HAHA DUDE!! That is so weird because I was looking through some old PM's and seen one when you were SMAN and i seen educate before you medicate and I was wondering if you ripped off SMAN, but....you are him haha What made you change your name? and that should put you at about 25000 posts total unless these are included with sman? I dunno either way how have you been? Any comps?


well I was booted off for personal reasons instead of breaking any rules, so my IP was banned as well.

I took a chance and created a new account and PM'd brian and ADMIN about the whole thing, and they decided to allow me back on.

ADMIN just combined my old post count with my new and my old start date
I figured I would keep the new name as a fresh start and not to stir the pot any

No comps for me for now, just helping out and HRT/TRT for me...I am an old fart now....

How you been?

----------


## Anabolios

dooood really good just getting back onto the gym scene which feels great. and getting back to posting

----------


## T-MOS

good to see you back !!!

----------


## Anabolios

nobody? admin?

----------


## Anabolios

75 views...everyone hates me now  :Frown:  all my old friends on here are gone wahhhh

lol...... jk....kinda .................................................. .............................

sfdgdfgdfg sry its raining and im bored

----------


## *Admin*

we did away with signature except on the vets or HOF's as far as I know... I will check this to be sure... and let you know...

----------


## Anabolios

Thanks for the reply!!

----------

